# New at This . . .



## PSE_Proud (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm 49 years old and I just bought my first bow . I've always hunted with guns but have always thought bow hunting would be nice to try . I bought a 2007 PSE Whitetail Extreme . It came with a Whisker Buscuit and Tru Glow sites . I have added a String Splitter Peep , Kisser Button , Tru-Fire Five Star Center Nock and a Limbsaver Stabilizer . I'm waiting on my NAP Hell Razor broadheads to come in the mail . I have 3 Easton arrows cut for me at the local Pro Shop . I would welcome any tips and comments on the PSE Whitetail Extreme and how it has done in a field test .


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

havent shot the bow, but the best thing you can do is shoot alot....couple times a week if not every day. get comfortable with it and your range, shoot your broad heads and field points, do some paper tuning, make sure everything is tuned to a T and practise from there on out. embrace the mystical flight of the arrow.....theres some ol Uncle Ted type stuff right there.


----------

